# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  VENDO CAMU CAMU FRUTO FRESCO Y PULPA 100% CALIDAD.

## Fernando Zegarra Torres

Atención empresas exportadoras de Pulpas, harinas, atomizados y demás derivados del camu camu!!!  *Z&T NATURAL PERÚ S.A.C* es una empresa 100% Ucayalina que nace exclusivamente como proveedores de materia prima a escala industrial. Año a año atendemos cientos de toneladas de la mejor fruta de camu camu a importantes empresas nacionales. Somos la única empresa en Ucayali que "exclusivamente" se dedica a la comercialización de fruto fresco de *camu camu* a gran escala. Atender nuestro producto con calidad A-1 es nuestro gran compromiso, por lo que de manera sencilla le explicaremos algunos detalles de nuestro trabajo con el fruto *camu camu**.*  Tomando en cuenta que al año nuestras tierras en Ucayali producen dos veces, los pedidos a gran escala se hacen con meses de anticipación para tener despachos coordinados sin inconvenientes.  *- 100% FRUTA FRESCA:* Nuestra política es entregar fruta 100% fresca a nuestros exigentes clientes. Por lo que la fruta que es cosechada deberá ingresar inmediatamente al camión luego de ser seleccionada y pesada, de esta manera nuestros clientes reciben fruta con menos de 48 horas de ser cosechada.  *- TRAZABILIDAD:* Hemos incorporado un sistema de trazabilidad que nos permite ubicar algún problema de calidad en la fruta, en nuestro despacho o en su producto final.  *- TRANSPORTE:* Un punto crítico de atender fruta fresca ha sido siempre el transporte y el tiempo de llegada del producto al destino, mayormente a Lima. Por tal motivo solo trabajamos con transporte que va directo a Lima con dos conductores y llegan en menos de 24 horas (cualquier retraso ocasionado por el clima o embates de la naturaleza queda fuera de nuestro alcance). Como política de Z&T, nuestros camiones solo deberán llevar la fruta, no se transportará en el mismo camión junto con el fruto cualquier otro producto que pueda contaminar nuestro producto.  *TRANSPORTE REFRIGERADO a 6º (Campaña de Octubre a Diciembre) consultar costos! * *- EMPAQUE:* Solo usamos Jabas plásticas asépticas para evitar contaminación. Somos la única empresa en Pucallpa que las usamos, las otras usan jabas de maderas los cuales son un poderoso transportador de bacterias, hongos bichos y gases contaminantes propios de la madera ocasionando problemas en los exámenes microbiológicos de su producto final. Las jabas plásticas pueden contener en fruto verde hasta 25 Kg y en maduro hasta 23 Kg como máximo. Las jabas serán regresadas en el mismo camión que entrega la fruta en Lima para despachar los siguientes pedidos.   *- PRECIO:* A negociar x Kg puesto en Lima.  60% adelantado y 40% a contra entrega luego del pesaje en Lima. No incluye estiba de llegada a Lima.  *- FRECUENCIAS DE ENVÍO:* Se pueden enviar hasta 3 camiones de 10 ton por semana*.*     *- COMIENZO DE CAMPAÑA VERDE PINTÓN: * Desde la última semana de Setiembre hasta la mitad de Noviembre *- COMIENZO DE CAMPAÑA MADURO:* Desde la primera semana de Noviembre hasta la última semana de Diciembre.   Si fuere de su interés trabajar la fruta esta campaña por favor comunicarse conmigo urgente.  *Hacemos un trabajo profesional.   - Traslado de cosechadores al campo - Cosecha seleccionada - Pesaje en campo - Etiquetado de jabas (Conteniendo peso y código manejo de trazabilidad) - Estiba al camión - Traslado de fruta a Lima - Estiba en planta - Pesaje en planta del cliente - Facturación y Pago. --------------------------------  Recordarlos también que contamos con los siguientes productos:  - Sacha Inchi ACEITE y torta. - Aceite de Sacha Inchi: Actualmente nuestro aceite se está exportando a Europa con gran aceptación, si usted tiene requerimientos de grandes volúmenes podría darle precio muy pero muy competitivo. En pedidos de más de 1,000 litros mensuales hacemos especial descuento. - Torta de Sacha Inchi - Uña de gato  Gracias por su atención. Espero sus comentarios!!!  Atte,*    *Fernando Zegarra Torres * *                   Director Gerente* *Z&T NATURAL PERU S.A.C*
     Mov.: 961027798    Fijo: 061 593179
      RPM: #961027798 Skype: ferdyzeg1
Email: fzegarra@zytnaturalperu.com, elderzeg@hotmail.com http://zytnaturalperu.com/productos.htmlTemas similares: Pulpa de camu camu necesitamos comprador urgente. Artículo: Exportaciones de camu camu crecerían 79 % en el presente año Artículo: Región Loreto desembolsa más de S/. 148,000 en créditos a productores de camu camu Impulsarán producción de arroz, maíz y camu camu en Loreto Impulsarán producción de arroz, maíz y camu camu en Loreto

----------


## Carlos Expo

Estimado Fernando: 
Mi nombre es Carlos Terreros y estamos armando un proyecto de venta de productos naturales, y nos interesa el camu camu en harina de color rosado. 
Si ustedes tienen este tipo de producto, confirmenlo para pedirles una cotización. 
Gracias  *Carlos Terreros S.*
RPC 949338817

----------


## Agronoma

Buenos días, por favor cuál es el precio por tonelada y la cantidad mínima de atención puesto en Huánuco. 
Gracias.

----------

